
CAs now get to decide who’s on the Internet - greggman
http://games.greggman.com/game/cas-now-get-to-decide-whos-on-the-internet/
======
superkuh
What browsers don't allow people to visit a site, or use certain features,
without HTTPS? I've never run into such an issue but I only use Firefox forks
these days.

I agree with the problems of LetsEncrypt and other CA though. That's why I run
all my sites on self signed certs. I don't need to prove my site's identity
securely. I just need to put in a speed bump against easy sniffing.

~~~
greggman
And your visitors? Chrome for example makes a user jump through hoops to visit
a site with a self signed cert. Safari requires the cert to be installed on
the user's machine before it allows secure websockets

~~~
superkuh
If they can't see through the browser scaremongering my websites are probably
not going to be useful to them. If it's too much of a hassle hopefully they'll
reconsider their browser choice. I am the change I want to see.

It just saves me the hassle of intentionally blocking bad browsers.

~~~
greggman
iOS users don't have a choice in browsers.

Did you read the original article? This isn't about public websites. It's
about private websites for home users (mom, dad, sis, bro) but that now need
certs because they have to serve HTTPS to get browser features

